# Great Lakes Water Compact still treading water in state legislature



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS -- Ohio House Democrats weren't happy with the lack of discussion on passing the eight-state water compact or a proposed amendment that would insure private property water rights Thursday afternoon.









More...


----------

